# xará, macaxeira



## Paraguayan

o que é que significa "chará" ? traduzido ao espanhol, ou em poruguês mesmo..

também quero saber o significado da palavra macaxeira

obrigado


----------



## Tomby

¿Chará a qué idioma pertenece?
Únicamente puedo decir que según el DRAE no existe tal palabra en español.
Consultados los diccionarios Aurélio y Priberam, ambos coinciden diciendo que "chara" (sin acento) es "_entre os orientais_, _costume, modo_" (Aurélio) o "_modo, maneira, costume, entre os orientais_" (Priberam).
_Idem_ con "macaxeira", o sea, se trata de mandioca.
Espero haberle ayudado.
TT.


----------



## Paraguayan

chará esta en portugués... y macaxeira también...

entonces macaxeira es mandioca, y que otra palabra en portugués hay para mandioca...? yuca puede ser?


----------



## Alentugano

Paraguayan said:


> o que é que significa "chará" ? traduzido ao espanhol, ou em poruguês mesmo..
> 
> também quero saber o significado da palavra macaxeira
> 
> obrigado



Olá,

_chará _eu não conheço, não seria _xará? Xará _pode ser uma pessoa com o mesmo nome que outra. Se você se chamasse João, outro cara chamado João seria seu _xará. _Também pode significar companheiro, camarada, cara...
Segundo o tio Aurélio, esta palavra usa-se no Brasil e em Angola.


----------



## Tomby

Si no estoy equivocado, la macaxeira es la mandioca, en algunos Estados del Brasil también conocido como "aipim". Por lo poco que sé sobre este tema, creo que hay una especie de harina que se obtiene de la mandioca que es llamada "farofa". Y si no estoy equivocado, en los mercados de España venden unos tubérculos alargados, de piel marrón, blancos en el interior, llamados "yuca", pero yo nunca los he probado ni comprado porque no sé como se cozinan.
¡Saludos!

P.S.- Por favor, amigos brasileiros, corrijam-me, se errei na informação. Obrigado!


----------



## Paraguayan

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> 
> _chará _eu não conheço, não seria _xará? Xará _pode ser uma pessoa com o mesmo nome que outra. Se você se chamasse João, outro cara chamado João seria seu _xará. _Também pode significar companheiro, camarada, cara...
> Segundo o tio Aurélio, esta palavra usa-se no Brasil e em Angola.


 
É ISSO MESMO! acho que escrevi errado... eu já tinha pensado em "tocayo" que em espanhol significa a mesma coisa que xará...

obrigado


----------



## Tomby

Alentugano, então, xará é o que em Espanha se diz "tocayo". 
Pode dizer como seria essa palavra ai em Portugal? Talvez "tocaio"? 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Paraguayan

como dijo Tombatossals: en los mercados de España venden unos tubérculos alargados, de piel marrón, blancos en el interior, llamados "yuca", pero yo nunca los he probado ni comprado porque no sé como se cozinan.


la yuca es lo mismo que la mandioca, talvez por su origen ha de ser de un gusto distinto, porque si estás en España a lo mejor traen la yuca de Africa.

Por lo menos en Paraguay se dice mandioca... y se come mucho con el asado (churrasco), también se come frita, con carne, o con huevos, tambien se acompaña con chorizos, morcilla etc.. 
Tambien se hacen empanadas, y tortillas de mandioca...

Se puede decir que Paraguay es sinonimo de mandioca y de Tereré


----------



## Tomby

Paraguayan: gracias por la información. Cuando vaya al mercado me fijaré en el origen, ya que junto al precio se indica el origen del producto.
Actualmente venden muchas cosas que hace una docena de años prácticamente eran desconocidas para los españoles. Todo esto es debido a la gran afluencia de inmigrantes llegados principalmente de América Latina. Yo pienso que todos salimos ganando con este intercambio cultural y, a la vez, culinario.
Los inmigrantes africanos suelen tener sus propios comercios porque son muy respetuosos con sus creencias religiosas, por ejemplo, no pueden comer carne de cerdo o la carne que comen debe ser de un animal sacrificado en determinadas condiciones.
Igualmente ocurre con los orientales, pero menos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tomby

Paraguayan said:


> ...Por lo menos en Paraguay se dice mandioca... y se come mucho con el asado (churrasco), también se come frita, con carne, o con huevos, tambien se acompaña con chorizos, morcilla etc..
> Tambien se hacen empanadas, y tortillas de mandioca...


Un par de preguntas: ¿Si se come frita, se ha de pelar como la patata? ¿Se pueden comer asadas?
Hago estas preguntas porque cuando frío las patatas, primero quito la piel, pero si las aso o las hago al horno y se trata de patatas tiernas se pueden comer con o sin piel, eso sí, abiertas con un poco de sal y aceite virgen de oliva crudo.
Otro saludo. 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Leiam aqui sobre a mandioca, depois mudem para o espanhol.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Alentugano, então, xará é o que em Espanha se diz "tocayo".
> Pode dizer como seria essa palavra ai em Portugal? Talvez "tocaio"?
> Cumprimentos!



Olá, TT

não sei se existe uma palavra para tal, em terras lusas (exceptuando o óbvio *homónimo*).
Pode ser que ela exista em alguns dialectos. 
Aguardemos, então, outras contribuições!


----------



## Paraguayan

Tombatossals said:


> Un par de preguntas: ¿Si se come frita, se ha de pelar como la patata? ¿Se pueden comer asadas?
> Hago estas preguntas porque cuando frío las patatas, primero quito la piel, pero si las aso o las hago al horno y se trata de patatas tiernas se pueden comer con o sin piel, eso sí, abiertas con un poco de sal y aceite virgen de oliva crudo.
> Otro saludo.
> TT.


 
Si tenés razón se pela la mandioca primero y se lava después porque te ensucia mucho... y asada no se come acá y no conozco nigun lugar donde se come asada (hay quienes dicen que la pireca de la mandioca te hace mal al estomago debe ser porque tiene mucho almidón)


----------



## Alentugano

Adenda: geralmente utilizamos a palavra homónimo/homónima, mas soa um pouco formal. 
Não dou notícia de uma palavra mais descontraída ou informal para nos referirmos a uma pessoa que tem o mesmo nome que nós.
_"O *meu homónimo*, o David, parece ter medo dos comunas. Pois aqui, em Portugal, e eu que não sou comunista, só tenho a dizer bem deles. *..."*_


----------



## azul84

Olá pessoal,
No Brasil, dependendo da região é conhecida como mandioca, macaxeira ou aipim (_Manihot esculenta_) e se come a raiz. Da folha deste arbusto se faz uma comida típica da Região Norte do país a “_maniçoba_”, porém deve-se cozê-la por várias horas para se retirar o veneno (somente as folhas têm este veneno). Para fritar a raiz da mandioca, temos que remover a casca, corta em tiras, colocar em uma vasilha com água e deixar na geladeira por algumas horas, depois podemos cozê-las e quando estiverem macias, fritá-las em óleo quente.  Agora “_chará_” pode ser “_Cará_” (inhame) um tipo de raiz comestível, boa para sopa de neném.
Abraços.


----------



## Paraguayan

Para Azul84:

o chará que eu escrevi é o xará.... escrevi errado, disculpa

que como diz alentugano é o mesmo que homonimo


----------



## azul84

Não precisa se desculpar, todos erramos.
Saludos


----------



## Cineclubista

Alentugano said:


> Olá, TT
> 
> não sei se existe uma palavra para tal, em terras lusas (exceptuando o óbvio *homónimo*).
> Pode ser que ela exista em alguns dialectos.
> Aguardemos, então, outras contribuições!


 
Segundo Houaiss, o adjetivo ou substantivo "tocaio", no Minho, em Trás-os-Montes e no Brasil, é, como vimos, "que ou aquele que tem nome igual ao de outro; homônimo, xará". O vocábulo tem origem espanhola e etimologia duvidosa.
Creio que é de uso raro no Brasil, onde os mais comuns são, como também já foi observado, "xará" e "homônimo" (com acento circunflexo, como grafamos por aqui e por enquanto), conforme o registro (coloquial ou formal) do texto.

Um abraço!


----------



## Mangato

Em Maceió, me falou um garção: Jogué bola, com Rivaldo sendo os dois dentes de leite, numa equipe de Pernambuco. *Ele e meu xará.....*

Entendí que habia jugado al fútbol con Rivaldo, siendo infantiles, en un equipo de Pernambuco. Que era su colega 

Por favor corrijan mis errores. Trato de escribir en portugués con mucho esfuerzo y cariño


----------



## Cineclubista

Mangato said:


> Em Maceió, me falou um garção: Jogué bola, com Rivaldo sendo os dois dentes de leite, numa equipe de Pernambuco. *Ele e meu xará.....*
> 
> Entendí que habia jugado al fútbol con Rivaldo, siendo infantiles, en un equipo de Pernambuco. Que era su colega
> 
> Por favor corrijan mis errores. Trato de escribir en portugués con mucho esfuerzo y cariño


 
Caro Mangato,
algumas observações:

a) é mais possível que o rapaz se chame Rivaldo;

b) no Brasil, acredito que “homônimo” refira-se principalmente ao caso de duas (ou mais...) pessoas que têm o mesmo _nome completo_ (p. ex., “José Ferreira da Silva” ou “Maria Aparecida Santos”, compostos de elementos muito comuns por aqui);

c) “xará” é mais usado quando apenas o primeiro nome (“nome de batismo”) é idêntico, situação bem mais freqüente;

d) além disso, “xará” também é utilizado, coloquialmente, para indicar intimidade (“E aí, xará, tudo bem?”, como saudação entre amigos) ou, por outro lado, indeterminação de pessoa (“Pode me dar uma informação, xará?”, como pergunta em tom amigável dirigida a um estranho);

e) devido a estas últimas ocorrências, “xará” talvez seja usado, muito raramente, como sinônimo de “companheiro”, o que é registrado no _Novo dicionário Aurélio da língua portuguesa_.

Um abraço!


----------



## Alandria

Eu também sempre soube que "xará" é uma pessoa com o mesmo nome da outra.
"macaxeira" só é uma palavra usada no nordeste.
"aipim" foi como eu aprendi aqui. Engraçado os livros de história só registrarem "mandioca", acho que dá um tom mais formal...


----------



## MOC

Nunca ouvi a palavra "tocaio" mas não duvido que exista. Pessoalmente digo homónimo e não sinto que seja uma palavra demasiado formal, talvez por não conhecer outra que signifique o mesmo. "Homónimo", talvez por isso, já é uma palavra descontraída quanto baste na minha cabeça.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

MOC said:


> Nunca ouvi a palavra "tocaio" mas não duvido que exista. Pessoalmente digo homónimo e não sinto que seja uma palavra demasiado formal, talvez por não conhecer outra que signifique o mesmo. "Homónimo", talvez por isso, já é uma palavra descontraída quanto baste na minha cabeça.


 
Oiiiiiiiiiii galeraaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bom MOC e galera aí talvez o T.T se confiou, hehehe se eu não tenho um dicionário à mão, nem um tradutor disponível na net, e eu obvio não sei dizer "tocayo" em português, eu por azar uso,eu jogo à sorte com a pessoa que falo a "palavra tocaio" hehehehehe, em muitos casos isso taz a solução hehehe Exemplo: Mayo= maio; Rayo=raio; Joya=Jóia... epor aí vaiiiiiiiii...Brincadeira. Embora MOC eu também não divido a sua existência não 
 
Tchauuuuuuu, beijãooooooooo. 

E bom para deixar claro mais uma vez: *Xará*(pt em geral)=*homônimo*(pt em geral)=*tocayo*(sp em geral)>>>>>>> (Não só na Espanha, hehe eu bem que conheço a palavra viu T.T, e bom não lhe conheço sinônimo não, os venezuelanos não lhe temos dado um regionalismo).


Cumpriementos.


----------



## Tomby

Estefania, repare que eu disse textualmente: 


> Alentugano, então, xará é o que em Espanha se diz "tocayo".
> Pode dizer como seria essa palavra ai em Portugal? Talvez "tocaio"?


Está a perceber?
Acabei o meu post dizendo "*Talvez* "tocaio"?"
Por que escrevi "talvez"? Simplesmente porque no Dicionário Geral Espanhol-Português VOX (Porto Editora, 1999) de Julio Martínez Almoyna, na página 1003 diz: 


> *tocayo (ya)*. s. m. e f. xará; tocaio, honónimo.


.... e soava-me um bocadinho esquisito. 
Boa noite!
TT.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> Estefania, repare que eu disse textualmente:
> 
> Está a perceber?
> Acabei o meu post dizendo "*Talvez* "tocaio"?"
> Por que escrevi "talvez"? Simplesmente porque no Dicionário Geral Espanhol-Português VOX (Porto Editora, 1999) de Julio Martínez Almoyna, na página 1003 diz:
> 
> .... e soava-me um bocadinho esquisito.
> Boa noite!
> TT.


 
Buenas noches estimado colega Tombatossals!

Tocayo es español. 

Y no era para que lo tomara a mal sabe, pero está bien comprendí hehehehehehe... Poooooooooo yo sólo comenté lo que suele pasar (pasa mucho), pero ya, ya veo "usted no se equivoca nunca" y ya había revisado bien ¿No? pero como ya dije, y no era para insultarlo señor , pero de que pasa, pasa y más de uno que habla español y está aprendiendo portugués ha hecho esas traducciones al azar, intentando atinar. yo no sé por qué parece haberse molestado, me va a decir que nunca hizo eso, ahhhh pues lo felicito. Parabens.

Yo sí, yo no sabía que tocayo en portugués es "xará" vio, y una vez más lo voy a repetir, mire bien, yo habría dicho "tocaio" sin pensarlo dos veces al encontarme en las condiciones que antes cité, yo la verdad lo admiro, lo felicito, es mi ídolo, ¡Usted no hizo eso caramba!

Ahhh señor estimado Tombatossals... tal vez, ajá tal vez, pero yo no estoy, nosotros no estamos ahí con usted para saber lo que usted está haciendo, un simple tal vez no me explica que usted leyó el DICCIONARIO GENERAL ESPAÑOL-PORTUGUÉS VOX (PORTO EDITORA 1999) DE JULIO MATÍNEZ ALMOYNA EN LA PÁG 1003, y por tanto expuso eso dada la idea del ejemplar en custión, por eso dije sin la mínmima intención de molestarlo que tal vez usted se había confiado y colocó el "tocaio", imaginaba yo que como respuesta a sus experiencias con los otros ejemplos en portugués y de los cuales algunos mencioné, o su intuición. 

Personas como usted son simplemente admirables, bien por usted. Me despido y no tome a mal mis comentarios. 

Esto es sólo para salir de dudas, y para que todos foreros y visitantes tenga un ejemplo de comunicación aquí en el foro al existir confusiones, por eso me dirijo a ustedes en este momento personal usuario.

Muchas gracias T.T

Desda *Venezuela* um beijo grande para o povo de cada um de vocês ¡Buenas noches!¡Feliz semana!

Atte., "Estefanía Perdomo".


----------



## Tomby

Estefanía: sin ánimo de ofenderla, creo que es usted la que está confusa y la que se toma a mal los comentarios que hago. Desde que entró tuvo un "roce" conmigo y desde entonces las relaciones entre ambos no van lo fluidas que deberían ir.
He de confesarle que antes de responder a alguna pregunta intento comprobar la información que voy a escribir, bien con mis libros o apuntes, bien con el Google, y en el caso que “copie” alguna frase importante o lo suficientemente larga, suelo citar la fuente.
Hago todo esto porque mi portugués no es lo suficientemente bueno para escribir lo primero que me viene a la mente y porque tampoco quiero inducir a error a la persona que confía en mi información.
Respecto a los errores, cometo muchos, más de los que se imagina y agradezco que me los corrijan.
Espero no haberle faltado nunca al respeto, pero si usted cree lo contrario, le pido públicas disculpas.
Sin más por hoy sobre este tema, reciba un cordial saludo.
TT.


----------

